# Need Help With A Lathe Power Switchswitch



## Jason Annen (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi all,

The on/off/direction switch on my lathe has failed.  One of the contractors burnt up.  I am having trouble finding a replacement.  The pictures show what was in there.










There are 6 wires going to the switch, 2 power, then 4 back to the motor.  Wired for 110 volts.  The machine is a 1984 Jet lathe.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## joshua43214 (Dec 2, 2015)

Have you tried automation direct?
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...0_Series)/Selector_Switches_(Non-Illuminated)
They will have the contactor and a new bezel plate as well.

Is there a part number on the old switch? You might be able to cross it over and get a direct replacement.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 2, 2015)

joshua43214 said:


> Have you tried automation direct?
> http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...0_Series)/Selector_Switches_(Non-Illuminated)
> They will have the contactor and a new bezel plate as well.
> 
> Is there a part number on the old switch? You might be able to cross it over and get a direct replacement.




That AD switch is not rated for motor service, they are really pilot duty only.  While they are rated at 30 amp max, they'll only do that about one time.  Normal max load is in the 3 amp range.

Rotary replacement switches are available on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-660V-32A...714604?hash=item51ad695dac:g:d20AAOSwgQ9ViS8Q


----------



## joshua43214 (Dec 2, 2015)

@JimDawson thanks for the correction


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 5, 2015)

Coincidentally, this just came up in another thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/jet-1236-spindle-switch-help-advice-needed.40703/#post-349541



AnthonyTVA said:


> This looks like the right part: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/switch-single-phase-p-1783566.html
> 
> View attachment 115995
> 
> ...





AnthonyTVA said:


> Here is a variable speed mod with a lot of good information in it: http://rvbprecision.com/garage-entertainment/power-feed-modification-on-jet-12x36-lathe.html


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 5, 2015)

joshua43214 said:


> Is there a part number on the old switch?



SC-68B-AC250V/10A is the part number: http://www.plccenter.com/en-US/Buy/SHAN HO/SC68BAC250V10A
...,but it is out of stock.


----------

